# Well water?



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Instead of paying a huge water bill I was gonna fill my large tank with well water is there anything in a well that could harm my tank. It's very new and not old at all


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Shouldn't hurt anything. I've used nothing but well water for 5 years now.
There may be some nitrates if you're near a lot of farms but other than that it's probably better for the fish than city water.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

wouldn't an aquarium tester pick up any harmful chemicals in the water?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

I am going to test It so it should be fine but I was gonna ask to make sure


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

My last house was well water. I loved it and so did the fish. I never had to add anything to the water. I would just check the water from the well once in a while as spring tends to boost the amount of minerals in them or at least mine. I did live near a farm and I was down hill from it. I wold say wel lwater majority of the time is better than town water no chemicals added. Depending on your well though there could be sulfer in it so Id have it tested first.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

It depends on where you live... if you are near agriculture then you could have fertilizers and pesticides in your water, if you are ontop of an aquifer like me, then seasonally (as snow melts and runs off) you will see a spike in sediment and DOC (dissolved organic compounds) because as the snow melts, its carrying some decaying plant matter and other things to the source.

Personally, i wouldnt just use the water without knowing whats in there... and if its a legal well, the city health dept will have a record of the water test (required when the well is installed) that tells you EVERY small thing in the water (including heavy metals, and other things that aquarium test kits dont pick up) And if theres no record because its sooo old, then you should have a new test done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a well and use it with no problems. We are surrounded by farms so we have the water tested 2 times a year (once in the spring after the snow has melted and once in the fall). Its free to have it tested through your health dept and only takes a few days to get results. I much prefer well water than city water


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i have well water and got tired of the hard water deposits all over everything and invested in an RO unit... the water from my well is hard as nails tho. if my tds readings were a bit lower, i'd have no problems using it straight from the tap like i did for a year....


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Used it for the first year I had my P's--no problems other then that it was a tad on the acidic side and and the buffering cabability (think that's KH) was low, so I had to add some baking soda when I did my water changes. Other then that it was fine.


----------

